# E65 V12 debuts



## MBny (Mar 12, 2004)

thought this thread is about the E65AMG. Which they might be bringing over.
In Germany they already have E65amgs(v-12 bi-turbo) for special clients.


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

MBny said:


> thought this thread is about the E65AMG. Which they might be bringing over.
> In Germany they already have E65amgs(v-12 bi-turbo) for special clients.


They now have a SL65AMG here in the US :yikes:


----------



## 745760 (Feb 21, 2016)

Fast forward 12 years


----------

